# Problem: Dension Ice link I20



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi.
I installed Dension Ice-link I20 on my car yesterday(single din).
everything is fine. but I have few questions.
*1.How do I use ipod to navigate? I can only navigate using my head unit.SOLVED*
2.my ipod only shows english songs when i connect to my car. bi-language songs display as "......."
3.when I turn on my car my music wont start right away. I have to press seek button few sec. is this normal?



_Modified by W_Jetta at 6:17 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

bump


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

help?


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

nobody uses dension ice link??


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

comeon guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

Is it the new ones or the old icelink?


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 ([email protected])*

I dont know which one i have.
its dension ice link plus I20 vw


_Modified by W_Jetta at 10:00 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## W_Jetta (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Problem: Dension Ice link I20 (W_Jetta)*

ttt


----------

